# 2 Mäuse und 2 Cursors



## rflx (5. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen

ich hab eine Frage die mir ein bisschen unlogisch erscheint. Kann man an einem PC, 2Mäuse anschliessen, wo man dann auch 2Cursors auf dem Bildschirm sehen kann? Bzw. mit einer Software?

Danke und Gruss

rflx


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. November 2004)

Nein kann man nicht!

Du kannst zwar zwei Mäuse anschließen ( Schnittstellen vorausgesetzt , z.B. eine an USB, eine an PS2 ), aber du wirst immer nur einen Cursor haben.


----------



## Radhad (5. November 2004)

... kannst aber mit beiden Mäusen den Cursor steuern, ist aber Betriebssystem abhängig. Sinnvoll sind nur 2 Mäuse bei "Die Siedler 2", um zu 2. an einem PC Spielen zu können 


MfG Radhad


----------



## Alex Duschek (5. November 2004)

Radhad hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... kannst aber mit beiden Mäusen den Cursor steuern, ist aber Betriebssystem abhängig. Sinnvoll sind nur 2 Mäuse bei "Die Siedler 2", um zu 2. an einem PC Spielen zu können
> 
> 
> MfG Radhad



Da sag ich nur "Joooooo" dazu,was geileres wie Siedler zu Zweit mit 2 Mäusen gabs zur der Zeit echt nicht. Entschuldigt den Spam,das war mir jetzt wichtig


----------



## schallplatten (18. November 2004)

Hallo!

Habe bereits 2 Mäuse am PC angeschlossen, und jede Maus hat einen eigenen Zeiger!

Funkt zwar etwas fehlerhaft, aber sonst kein Problem!
Natürlich nur mit einem Zusatztool, hier der Link:

http://cpnmouse.sourceforge.net/<!-- m --> 

Funkt durch 2 virituelle Mauszeiger, und dem StandartMauszeiger, welcher zwischen den beiden virituellen Zeigern hin und her springt.

Anleitung ist leider auf Englisch. Man muß für beide Mäuse den CPN Treiber verwenden (unter Quick download) , für USB Maus etwas schwieriger! (eine Zeile einfügen)
Danach das Zusatztool (exe-Datei unter Quick download) starten.

MfG


----------

